# Would love to know what breed/breeds Little Dotty Dasher is - What do you think?



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Little Dotty Dasher is now nearly 5 months old and I would love to know what breed or breeds she could be, what do you think, would love your thoughts.

She absolutely loves water to the point whereby she gets in the bath or shower with you, she loves fruit especially pineapple and mango and she also has a very spotty tummy, don't know if this helps.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Not sure on the breed but its cute


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Bumping up....


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

she is a very pretty blue tortie tabby moggie


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

cant really see a 'breed' the water thing isnt a hint either as my moggy doesnt mind it and his pure mog.

did you see the parents, she is lovely though


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> she is a very pretty blue tortie tabby moggie


Heres a blue tortie pic 









Im sure your girl fits this coat colour xx


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> cant really see a 'breed' the water thing isnt a hint either as my moggy doesnt mind it and his pure mog.
> 
> did you see the parents, she is lovely though


Her mum was a very tiny by that I mean very slim and small tabby, didn't see her dad as I take it he was the local stud, lol, so I presume she is just a moggie but like people say she is very pretty, she is mad for water which really amazes me, I thought cats hate water well Mr.Blue and Treacle do anyway.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Heres a blue tortie pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are right...she is just like this colouring


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

nooe of my cats dislike water, never met a cat apart from lower generations who swim, a lady wo has bought kittens from her her ragdoll jumps in the shower for bath time!


----------

